# IPBoard 3.2



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

final released today to active license holders and its, so far, a very easy upgrade with little downsides.
skin will be issue though.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Thanks for the heads up. We will take a look.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

Chris Blount said:


> Thanks for the heads up. We will take a look.


this may very useful to you,

http://community.invisionpower.com/blog/1174/entry-6222-ipboard-320-visual-skin-editor/


----------

